# Great looking amp heads?



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 11, 2017)

I love the classy look of my TC-50. I kinda like the Dual Rec's diamond plate look but like it better with the black diamond plate. What are some of your favorite looking amp heads?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Sep 11, 2017)

Anything with pointy-logo Peavey


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 11, 2017)

cGoEcYk said:


> Anything with pointy-logo Peavey



As excited as I am for the Invective, I'm not loving its looks. And my Vypyr 60 has that logo. I definitely wouldn't call that amp pretty.


----------



## lewis (Sep 11, 2017)

my 3 all time favourites that to me, are completely timeless.....

Peavey 5150 - 







Randall Satan - 






Laney Ironheart 120


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 11, 2017)

none. rack4lyfe. racklyfe.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 11, 2017)

Black face Rectos look awesome, I never really liked the chrome tread plate so much, looks overdone in my opinion.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 11, 2017)

I've always found Peavey stuff to be kinda ugly. Marshall strikes me as trying to be at least a bit classy. Some of the custom finished Mesa stuff is really nice. The Randall, Engl, Laney, etc stuff trying to look "metal" comes across as kinda lame to me, but as long as they sound good, doesn't really matter.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Sep 11, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Black face Rectos look awesome, I never really liked the chrome tread plate so much, looks overdone in my opinion.



I agree. Love the black tread plate look.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 11, 2017)

This.


----------



## Elric (Sep 11, 2017)

Reptile Skin == Metal


----------



## scrub (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Womb raider (Sep 11, 2017)

Friedman make some of the nicest looking amps to me. Just overall simple and classy... and brutal if you consider the butterslax.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 11, 2017)

Block Letter 5150

Mesa Mark V

Chrome chassy Rectifier

Silverface Fender Twin 

All-white Diezel Herbert


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 11, 2017)

Blue LED makes it




Love these Mesa's. Recto with chrome chassis and black treadplate equally sexy.

And although I love both of those amps. The obvious winner for this is below


----------



## Bish0p34 (Sep 11, 2017)

Always a sucker for H&K amps. I love the look.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2017)

Being an EVH fanboy, I dig the stripes. Plus I love how the white-on-black aesthetic can fit with most cabs.

Also, I actually like the fact it's a really big head, so it fits on top of a 4x12 almost perfectly. 






Also, a mid-late '70s Marshall JMP. I love the white piping and the huge-ass logo. It's just so fucking iconic.






And the Mesa Roadster. I love the contrast of the black leather and the black treadplate. 






And while we're at it, the original silverface Recto. There's something about the black treadplate, the silver chassis, and the black text that just looks so brutal, even more brutal than the modern Recto.






Only problem with the 2 Mesa heads is they're undersized, so they look wonky on top of a cab.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 11, 2017)

Laugh all you want... But I like the,

Peavey Wiggy
Vanous Evolution
3 Monkeys amps
Diezel VH4
Basically anything daring and non-conforming

I have a serious dislike for hardwood furniture looking rigs.

P.S. I drive a '06 Scion Xb ... so


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2017)

wakjob said:


> P.S. I drive a '06 Scion Xb ... so



I would hate, but aren't those cars kickass for hauling gear around? 

Oh yeah, Vanous amps seem really cool. They have that "idgaf" look a lot of modern bass amps have. 







Whats your opinion on the Randall RG100HT and Rivera TBR-1M?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Sep 11, 2017)

Either my Herbert or VH4... both are a definite "schwing" in my booK:


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Sep 11, 2017)

Red is pretty.


----------



## Handbanana (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## rokket2005 (Sep 11, 2017)

Black face rectos are cool, but theres just something about the Pittbulls that is super cool to me. The half faceplate half metal grate thing is classy and sleek at the same time. Great design Steven!


----------



## op1e (Sep 11, 2017)

Ugly as sin.
Brutal as shit.


----------



## buriedoutback (Sep 11, 2017)

NeubyWanKaneuby said:


> Red is pretty.


Agreed : (direct link) https://imgur.com/fEOGTU7


----------



## bhakan (Sep 11, 2017)

Verellen has some pretty cool looking stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2017)

op1e said:


> Ugly as sin.
> Brutal as shit.



My man.

But Peavey has always had ugly as fuck amp heads. The only not-ugly head they made was the 5150, and that was because they were trying to make it look kinda like a Soldano SLO.


----------



## kylendm (Sep 11, 2017)

Blackface Rectos and Fryettes always look classy to me.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 11, 2017)

Handbanana said:


>




thats hot... tonight... you.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 11, 2017)

I wouldn't say the look classy but, I like the look of Stone Deaf amps


----------



## Enter Paradox (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 11, 2017)

Basically any boogie with wicker.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 11, 2017)

I always thought that the Line 6 HD147 head was pretty sharp looking!

But I also dig this, rack head.
http://www.mojotone.com/Cabinets_x/Cabinets_xx/Mojotone-Rack-Enclosure-with-Faux-British-Amp


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 12, 2017)

I 100% admit my bias:






/shamelessplug

also the Moss Kraken:


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 12, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



There's an M60 4x10 for sale near me at the moment, tempted to give it a try. Though they really went for the aesthetic of "Cheapest piece of shit amp ever made" with that one.


----------



## klinic (Sep 12, 2017)

Might be a little biased, but I think this is one of the best looking amps out there.





Looks way better in person and lit up.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 12, 2017)

I love this one






Just because it's a big middle finger to all of our 3- and 4- channel monstrosities.


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 12, 2017)

https://www.theguitarsanctuary.com/Mesa-Boogie-Private-Reserve-Flame-Rectifier-p/10979.htm






I'm surprised nobody has mentioned DAR.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 12, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I would hate, but aren't those cars kickass for hauling gear around?
> 
> Oh yeah, Vanous amps seem really cool. They have that "idgaf" look a lot of modern bass amps have.
> 
> ...



Have had my finger over the "buy it now" button on more than one occasion.
But the prices people are asking are just too much.


----------



## PBGas (Sep 12, 2017)

Love mine!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 12, 2017)

PBGas said:


> Love mine!



Thats my GAS crown jewel right there


----------



## B.M.F. (Sep 12, 2017)

Revv Generator's colors put me off at first, "nothing but a gimmick" I thought, but when I learned they were for what channel you're on... 
Striking looking amp indeed...

The Hughes & Kettner stacks that Lifeson used to tour with in Rush also always looked impressive.


----------



## Elmo Zappa (May 1, 2022)

wakjob said:


> Laugh all you want... But I like the,
> 
> Peavey Wiggy
> Vanous Evolution
> ...


I have one, and it looks more serious than anything twice it's size, plus it's 300w.
Have you tried one?

...and to the forum bacteria - yes I know it's an old thread, so feel free to become cranky


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 1, 2022)

I know I don't shut up about it but in addition to being my favorite sounding amp it's one of the most beautiful.


----------



## John (May 1, 2022)

At least it's a fun topic that got necroposted.
Nonetheless, my 2 cents go to the older iterations of the PRS Archon when they used to add the figured maple faceplates.






Honorable mentions go to blacked out MESA Rectifiers, as well as the Bogner Uberscahlls, Framus Dragons, and of course: the blessed Danelectro Honeytone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2022)

I'm such a sucker for the old PA look.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (May 1, 2022)

Always am a sucker for a ZW2203 I would love a modded one


----------



## WarMachine (May 1, 2022)

Not sure if it was mentioned earlier but Driftwood heads look pretty killer as well.


----------



## Gmork (May 1, 2022)

I honestly think the mesa roadster is the classiest, coolest lookin head! But i also love the "ugly" chunky old vintage peavey stuff a ton too! Lol


----------



## narad (May 1, 2022)

John said:


> At least it's a fun topic that got necroposted.
> Nonetheless, my 2 cents go to the older iterations of the PRS Archon when they used to add the figured maple faceplates.
> 
> 
> ...




I always thought that Archon was a nice design overall but then Paul's signature ruins it. Not an aesthetically nice signature at all, not sure what made him think to brand all the amps with it. Just a eagle with "Paul Reed Smith" across it would have been pretty badass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2022)

But seriously, I love the color scheme. Blue, purple, black. Fucking slick AF.


----------



## BComer (May 2, 2022)

Toich of the master, here!


----------



## STRHelvete (May 2, 2022)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But seriously, I love the color scheme. Blue, purple, black. Fucking slick AF.



Get out.


----------



## Elmo Zappa (May 2, 2022)

While I am guilty of reviving this dead post ("necroposting"/I had my reasons), I feel no shame. The forum bacteria always needs a fresh hit of antibiotics now n then. Just look at all the cool stuff people are posting.
This is the only other amp head I've got but it is cool stealth backup amp that sounds convincing by itself, and also works great with my Pedaltrain and a 2x12 cab.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 2, 2022)

The first amp styling I ever fell in love with was the Crate Blue Voodoo, with the dark blue tolex, black grill, and gold logo.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 2, 2022)

The Peavey 3120 I had with white chicken heads was pretty hot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> The first amp styling I ever fell in love with was the Crate Blue Voodoo, with the dark blue tolex, black grill, and gold logo.
> 
> View attachment 106995



The coolest iteration of the BV line:






All that glass and then the "handwriting" style are just boss.


----------



## Zado (May 2, 2022)




----------



## maliciousteve (May 2, 2022)

I put this forward, also because I own it and it looks so cool


----------



## STRHelvete (May 2, 2022)




----------



## STRHelvete (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)

Mostly testing out my new camera (been just using my phone for the past few years, my NGDs have become pathetic), but I think this is one of the nicer looking heads out there:


----------



## CanserDYI (May 2, 2022)

I'm suuuuuch a sucker for wicker grilled Marks.


----------



## Emperoff (May 2, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107004



/thread.


----------



## Choop (May 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm suuuuuch a sucker for wicker grilled Marks.







Lotta amps look cool. I always liked the neat knob layout and overall aesthetic of the Diezel VH4.


----------



## Voodoo Marshall (May 2, 2022)

I don't know, if there's something better than this, I haven't seen it:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

I will never not love this, @narad.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I will never not love this, @narad.
> 
> View attachment 107032



Pfft, it's like an april fools' joke.


----------



## Iron1 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

bhakan said:


> Verellen has some pretty cool looking stuff.



Sad he closed the shop down.



aWoodenShip said:


> I know I don't shut up about it but in addition to being my favorite sounding amp it's one of the most beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 106956



Mike Smith's designs are SO clean. Modern AND Classy. So glad I took a chance on one of his cabs early on. I absolutely adore that cab.



STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107003



I really like how these look. Like a NeuralDSP design in real life. I'm just unsure about their sound. Red Seven is another company making waves currently that has my attention. I'm just not interested in getting something that is a copy of something else. I want a high gain channel switcher that is its own thing.



STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107004



These were so cool. I wish this dude hadn't just bailed and had continued building stuff. Or that someone had bought his design. I like the idea of using the old MiG tubes. And all the use of Carbon Fiber probably meant they were much lighter. Such a waste. Maybe there are some schematics out there...


----------



## STRHelvete (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I will never not love this, @narad.
> 
> View attachment 107032



I swear, if I get an EVH endorsement, I will get a custom 5153 with a FUCKTY ONE FUCKTREE logo as my main amp.


----------



## sleewell (May 2, 2022)

looks better in yellow lol


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 2, 2022)




----------



## TedEH (May 2, 2022)

My prediction came true. I have to scroll up to see which of the two threads I'm in.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 2, 2022)

black flamed maple is where it's at.


----------



## ErockRPh (May 2, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (May 2, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107003


The front plate alone is about a 5th of the amps final price...


----------



## John (May 2, 2022)

The Peavey Wiggy doesn't belong here.

On the other hand, at least these belong here:


----------



## mgcasella (May 2, 2022)

This looks so cool! How does it sound?


Elmo Zappa said:


> I have one, and it looks more serious than anything twice it's size, plus it's 300w.
> Have you tried one?
> 
> ...and to the forum bacteria - yes I know it's an old thread, so feel free to become cranky
> ...


This looks so cool! How does it sound? I couldn't find anything on YouTube


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

I always liked the Laney GH100L.

They're super simplistic, but I always loved the scheme. Especially with the silverface controls + chickenhead knobs.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

Gonna toot my own horn here a little, I always thought these were swell looking amps already but I did this grill cloth myself and it took this thing from a 10 to an 11.

(bonus rat fur content lmao)


----------



## Thaeon (May 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Gonna toot my own horn here a little, I always thought these were swell looking amps already but I did this grill cloth myself and it took this thing from a 10 to an 11.
> 
> (bonus rat fur content lmao)




10/10. Would gig an amp like this.


----------



## Elmo Zappa (May 2, 2022)

mgcasella said:


> This looks so cool! How does it sound?
> 
> This looks so cool! How does it sound? I couldn't find anything on YouTube


This is why I replied/necroposted it here, because no one had one, it was mentioned and there's nearly nothing online about them since they were built. Very surprised that there's no 'forum bacteria' bitching and moannig about reviving a dead post. It was 3 pages, now its' 5 pages. I think I'll go stir the shit at other forums that have people that found dead ends in their search for any info, regarding this amp.
It has a Plexi tone with a Lead channel, and they sound pretty great to me. It's not an ultra high gain, but it gains just fine, to me better than a Boogie. If I needed more, of course a pedal can be thrown in front. The clean was modded by the manufacturer, before they shipped it to the orig owner, long before I got it - so I don't know what an unmodded CL ch would be like. It has a Fendery thing that works nice. There's an EQ that can be switched in/out, so if you set it up right so that the EQ works with all 3 ch's, it's like having a 6 ch amp. That and some pedals, it is a monster. Some folks think it's size means it is some small sounding amp. 
HELL NO. It is louder than my Mesa Boogie Strategy 400. Decibels aside, it sounds great at low levels, and a few reviews say it remains impressive with 7-8 stringers, I have two 7's and there's absolutely no flub.
It came to me D.O.A./half-disassembled, from the orig owner that tried to 'fix' it, Took it to my amp tech repair guy, he completely reassembled it without a schematic, and made two improvements: the heatsink and shielded a couple areas that were in need due to it's design. Otherwise, to the best of my knowledge it has all original parts/tubes. I should really learn how to make Youtube vids, because I have a few amps that are rare and need vids made of them. Anyway, it is a fun amp, sounds great and unique. It is an amp that should have been huge, back when they were made. The two Vanous guys should have sold the patent/copyright to a bigger name so it could be made still. It fits in a suitcase, carry-on for flights, would be an excellent touring unit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> View attachment 107065



This was posted in the Terrible amp heads thread. it reminded me how ugly the Vetta 1 was... But also reminds me how cool the Vetta II looks.


----------



## Werecow (May 2, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I will never not love this, @narad.
> 
> View attachment 107032


All i can think of when i see that, is a phone call enquiring about buying one where the representative on the end of the line has never heard of it before, and whether it'd end in them angrily hanging up


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2022)

Werecow said:


> All i can think of when i see that, is a phone call enquiring about buying one where the representative on the end of the line has never heard of it before, and whether it'd end in them angrily hanging up



The guy behind Metasonix did always seem a little angry and confused.


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 2, 2022)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

God bless H&K and their love of LEDs and etched acrylic.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Leviathus (May 2, 2022)

I always get confused on which one of these 2 threads i'm currently viewing.


----------



## WarMachine (May 2, 2022)

narad said:


>


If that isn't a lunchbox amp, i don't know what is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> If that isn't a lunchbox amp, i don't know what is.


Breadbox amp?


----------



## WarMachine (May 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Breadbox amp?


Tacklebox amp?


----------



## WarMachine (May 2, 2022)

The only way it could be better is if it came with an attenuator shaped like a coffee thermus.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 2, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> View attachment 107070



Always loved the minimalist design and grill style on these, more amps should show off the tubes.



narad said:


>



This amp drinks single source fair trade pour over coffee on its way to the gig where a guy with an ironic moustache is going to play songs out of it that sounds like the Black Keys but aren't.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Always loved the minimalist design and grill style on these, more amps should show off the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> This amp drinks single source fair trade pour over coffee on its way to the gig where a guy with an ironic moustache is going to play songs out of it that sounds like the Black Keys but aren't.



That's if it has Mojotone western tolex.


----------



## Hollowway (May 3, 2022)

I like how this thread is both the "Great looking amp heads" and "All amp heads ever made" thread, lol. 

My personal fave - by a landslide - is the wicker grill hardwood Marks. Specifically, my dream amp would be a 1x12 Mark IV combo like that. It's like a nice piece of furniture. 

I do have a soft spot for the metasonix, but that wouldn't blend in nearly as well in the living room.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 3, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Breadbox amp?


A loaf of Dave's Killer Bread inside for toan.


----------



## narad (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Gmork (May 3, 2022)

Now i can see many hating that randall scott ian pentagram head but i absolutely LOOOOVE it! Its like if hellraiser was an amp! 
And the randall T2 i love for its minimalistic, clean look and love the green T


----------



## narad (May 3, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Now i can see many hating that randall scott ian pentagram head but i absolutely LOOOOVE it! Its like if hellraiser was an amp!
> And the randall T2 i love for its minimalistic, clean look and love the green T
> View attachment 107083
> View attachment 107084



This has definitely just blurred into "post amps" lol Everyone's tastes are too mixed, there might as well just be one thread.

Also:


----------



## Protestheriphery (May 3, 2022)

I still have love for the 6505+. Maybe it's a nostalgia boner. I always thought the Mesa Stiletto's were cool, with the alligator tolex. I drank heavily of the koolaid, during the 2010's lunchbox craze. Hence, the Mini Rec 25 and TA-15 were fairly pleasing, aesthetically. They actually make a lot of sense in these current times.

The original Ivory 5150 III 50w 6L6 with matching 2x12 will ALWAYS be a stunner, to me. First time I saw it in person, I almost wanted to take a bite out of it. All that white tolex, and stout footprint of the head, had a confectionary quality to it. Lawd knows, the toanz are super chewy, rich, and thicc. They definitely match the look.


----------



## 4Eyes (May 3, 2022)

narad said:


> This has definitely just blurred into "post amps" lol Everyone's tastes are too mixed, there might as well just be one thread.
> 
> Also:


funny, now I realized, that anything that has these silver top hat knobs looks cheap to me and is visual no-go for me. Mark series with black knobs is OK, though


----------



## Edika (May 3, 2022)

I like how my Egnater looks, classic and modern at the same time.





And the stained wood panel on the Nomad really lifts it up!



I always liked the Blackstar S1 Blacked out amps regardless of how good they sounded.



And the new ENGL Savage looks great!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 3, 2022)

narad said:


> This has definitely just blurred into "post amps" lol Everyone's tastes are too mixed, there might as well just be one thread.
> 
> Also:



All of the Hex stuff is so crisp. They're doing great work.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 3, 2022)

Just so classy.


----------



## Soya (May 3, 2022)

I dig it.


----------



## STRHelvete (May 3, 2022)




----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 3, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I would hate, but aren't those cars kickass for hauling gear around?


Yes. With the back seats down and the headrests of that row pulled out, I could fit enough gear for two guys to run full boards, half stacks and a couple guitars. I had the ‘03 version though. (Boxier)


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 4, 2022)

I really dig the look of the Engl Ironball, I wouldn’t mind a full sized headshell like it. The handle design would need to change for the difference in weight though imo.


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2022)

Well, a lot of *ahem* varying tastes in this thread. I'm honestly having a hard time telling the difference between this and the Terrible Looking Amp Heads.


----------



## BabUShka (May 4, 2022)

I like the look of ENGL amps.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 4, 2022)

...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 4, 2022)

Wow









Ashen Amps-Collection


Here you can see some of our custom guitar and bass guitar cabinets that we handmade or customized so far. Some are made from scratch while others are modifications of popular brands products. We proudly work right here in Southern California with love to what we do and with a great respect to our c




www.ashenamps.com


----------



## WarMachine (May 4, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107137


I always liked the black/gold look on this vs the black/white.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 4, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Well, a lot of *ahem* varying tastes in this thread. I'm honestly having a hard time telling the difference between this and the Terrible Looking Amp Heads.


Merrrgggggeeeeee them


----------



## narad (May 4, 2022)

As far as creating a unique aesthetic with minimal mods, I always liked this:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 4, 2022)

As far as conventional design languages go:




And in the realm of "I don't know why but I dig it":


----------



## Gmork (May 4, 2022)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> As far as conventional design languages go:
> 
> View attachment 107154
> 
> ...


Wtf is that?!? Wow lol


----------



## STRHelvete (May 4, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> I always liked the black/gold look on this vs the black/white.


It's sturdy looking as fuck. It looks like you can throw it off a speeding truck and it'll crack the road instead of breaking.


----------



## Elmo Zappa (May 4, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Well, a lot of *ahem* varying tastes in this thread. I'm honestly having a hard time telling the difference between this and the Terrible Looking Amp Heads.



Well it just goes to show, that beauty [or, what is great looking] is in the eye of the beholder. 
To each their own? Yes.


----------



## narad (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 4, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Wtf is that?!? Wow lol



That is a Moss Amps Kraken. Little known boutique builder from a decade ago that recently launched a new website with SSO's favorite tag line:_ Coming Soon™_




Beyond the artwork and LEDs (which aren't typically my speed), I dig the font a lot


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 4, 2022)

Rectos without the diamond plate.


----------



## Thaeon (May 4, 2022)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> That is a Moss Amps Kraken. Little known boutique builder from a decade ago that recently launched a new website with SSO's favorite tag line:_ Coming Soon™_
> 
> View attachment 107195
> 
> ...



He's building again? He quit for a while after he had some medical issues. If that's the case, I know what my next amp is. Those things RIP.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Turd Ferguson (May 4, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107228
> View attachment 107229




I can't tell if those are guitar amps or wedding cakes. They look nice...but I kinda want to eat them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107228
> View attachment 107229


now I kind of want to do a bas relief carved panel for one of my amps.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 5, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> now I kind of want to do a bas relief carved panel for one of my amps.


I may or may not have started researching how to do this myself…


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107228
> View attachment 107229


What are those? I’m not sure if I recognize that signature or not.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 5, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> What are those? I’m not sure if I recognize that signature or not.


tim henson archetype models from his plugin


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> tim henson archetype models from his plugin


At, dammit, not even available irl, lol


----------



## Thaeon (May 5, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107228
> View attachment 107229



Yeah the visuals of Henson’s plugin are so well designed. And it sounds really fucking good too.


----------



## laxu (May 5, 2022)

narad said:


>


I've played this one. Was one of the most expensive amps you could buy back in the day. It was a cool sounding amp but not worth the money.


----------



## narad (May 5, 2022)

laxu said:


> I've played this one. Was one of the most expensive amps you could buy back in the day. It was a cool sounding amp but not worth the money.



Yea, I tried one out locally. White/cream tolex, so even more my thing, but I couldn't get a really inspiring sound out of it. I doubted myself so I actually went back and tried it again a month later, but still just didn't do it for me. I'm tempted to say I would like it better if I tried it one more time...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 5, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> At, dammit, not even available irl, lol


Everything is available…assuming you’re willing to pay for it


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 5, 2022)

Edit: After posting this, I think this could be in either thread


----------



## laxu (May 5, 2022)

narad said:


> Yea, I tried one out locally. White/cream tolex, so even more my thing, but I couldn't get a really inspiring sound out of it. I doubted myself so I actually went back and tried it again a month later, but still just didn't do it for me. I'm tempted to say I would like it better if I tried it one more time...


If it doesn't do it for you the first time, it's probably not the right amp.



Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107258
> 
> 
> Edit: After posting this, I think this could be in either thread


The treadplate feels unnecessary but I like it otherwise.


----------



## StevenC (May 5, 2022)

laxu said:


> If it doesn't do it for you the first time, it's probably not the right amp.


This is terrible advice. It probably had bad tubes.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 5, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107258
> 
> 
> Edit: After posting this, I think this could be in either thread



Noooo...lol! Looks like a Steampunk Boogie that made its way to Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## profwoot (May 5, 2022)

Never seen one irl but the one in STL Lasse Lammert has been my #1 since it came out.


----------



## Zado (May 5, 2022)




----------



## TedEH (May 5, 2022)

Says "Frog", isn't green = It's in the wrong thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2022)

Something about the blue faceplate makes this look cool.


----------



## audibleE (May 5, 2022)

Wow. Not one Victory? I love this little guy. Sold my MESA TC50 to get my Super Kraken. The tone makes the TC50 sound like a shivering puppy in a corner.


----------



## odibrom (May 5, 2022)

audibleE said:


> Wow. Not one Victory? I love this little guy. Sold my MESA TC50 to get my Super Kraken. The tone makes the TC50 sound like a shivering puppy in a corner.
> 
> View attachment 107279


it has made an appearance in the other thread, you know, the ugly heads one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2022)

odibrom said:


> it has made an appearance in the other thread, you know, the ugly heads one...


Oh good someone beat me to it. 

Tiny amp head syndrome.


----------



## laxu (May 5, 2022)

I like how the Victory VC35 lunchbox looks. It's a great, practical form factor. The tolexed Deluxe version looks better but I don't see it worth the price for real spring tank and tremolo. I like the digital reverb on the lunchbox a lot. The copper color is pretty unique too and looks nice in person.

I think it's a really well designed amp overall. Like a variant of an AC30 with none of the bad parts.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 5, 2022)

Some of Tone King's are "meh" on their own, but *chef's kiss* with the cab.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 5, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Says "Frog", isn't green = It's in the wrong thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 5, 2022)

Oh man, this is one of my favorite amps so I feel dumb for forgetting.

The Randall V2




V2 Archetype





And T2HH


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 5, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh man, this is one of my favorite amps so I feel dumb for forgetting.
> 
> The Randall V2
> 
> ...


I know as much as Jon Snow about these things but now I gotta go look them up.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 5, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh man, this is one of my favorite amps so I feel dumb for forgetting.
> 
> The Randall V2


Lasse Lammert makes everything sound amazing. What a dick.


----------



## TedEH (May 5, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 107304


I knew it was coming as soon as I posted. It's not easy being green.


----------



## kreepyteach (May 10, 2022)

I used a heat gun to pull off my Mesa Boogie Steel plate, and resprayed it! Worth the effort!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 10, 2022)

kreepyteach said:


> I used a heat gun to pull off my Mesa Boogie Steel plate, and resprayed it! Worth the effort!


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Elmo Zappa (May 10, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


that's the same phrase that started this whole 'necropost' lolZ...  
So, why do people get so pissed off about reviving an old post anyway? Usually there's new info to be added, and the post is still there for the whole world to see, so new info could help so many people. But, folks like to be the center of attention, and bitch about things. Never happens on the new social media platforms, but in a Forum? Look TF out, the Poindexter types get wickedly bent TF up. Like some serious origami.


----------



## SexHaver420 (May 10, 2022)

My child (a very hotrodded custom shop Matamp GTL with a Mercury output transformer which is the only one on the planet and is the best amp).




And its sibling a GT 150 I sold to my friend recently


----------



## kreepyteach (May 10, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


Bet!
Love showing this thing off!








SSF


New item added to shared album




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 10, 2022)

Necro isn’t really a thing if the point of the thread is still relevant imo. It’s more of an issue when it’s like an old “which amp” thread or something like that.


----------



## narad (May 11, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Necro isn’t really a thing if the point of the thread is still relevant imo. It’s more of an issue when it’s like an old “which amp” thread or something like that.



Does anything ever become irrelevant though? We still have threads asking which BKP a guy should buy for Master of Puppets tone.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 11, 2022)

narad said:


> Does anything ever become irrelevant though? We still have threads asking which BKP a guy should buy for Master of Puppets tone.


Ha. Yeah but if it was a 3 year old thread and someone randomly revives it with an answer I the OPs question….yeah, probably irrelevant


----------



## Mourguitars (May 11, 2022)

I know you guys are 5150 fans but i was going to post a pic of that Peavey Wiggy

But...you guys might run me off the forum ....lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (May 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh man, this is one of my favorite amps so I feel dumb for forgetting.
> 
> The Randall V2
> 
> ...



Used to see a lot of these Randalls on Krank 4x12 's in our area pawn shops about a decade ago...im mean cheap $300 ish...

How was that T2 btw ?

Mike


----------



## Elmo Zappa (May 11, 2022)

Mourguitars said:


> I know you guys are 5150 fans but i was going to post a pic of that Peavey Wiggy
> 
> But...you guys might run me off the forum ....lol
> 
> Mike


I say throw it up, it's a cool looking amp - especially compared to some of the plain jane stuff already here


----------



## Mourguitars (May 11, 2022)

Elmo Zappa said:


> I say throw it up, it's a cool looking amp - especially compared to some of the plain jane stuff already here



I just noticed theres a Terrible looking Amps thread...it belongs in there...lol

Mike


----------



## Elmo Zappa (May 11, 2022)

Mourguitars said:


> I just noticed theres a Terrible looking Amps thread...it belongs in there...lol
> 
> Mike


If someone in here owns one and they like it, I don't see why not. Again, what IS cool looking, is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 12, 2022)

SexHaver420 said:


> My child (a very hotrodded custom shop Matamp GTL with a Mercury output transformer which is the only one on the planet and is the best amp).
> 
> View attachment 107526
> 
> ...



My what beautiful children you have. 

My X100B cooked its OT last month, I'll be upgrading it to Mercury Magnetics as soon as I have the dough. Aside from the cost I'm honestly a little excited about it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 12, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Necro isn’t really a thing if the point of the thread is still relevant imo. It’s more of an issue when it’s like an old “which amp” thread or something like that.



Yeah, these picture/opinion/show and tell threads are pretty much timeless.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 12, 2022)

Elmo Zappa said:


> If someone in here owns one and they like it, I don't see why not. Again, what IS cool looking, is in the eye of the beholder


Yup. It’s all subjective anyway. Just nice change of pace threads.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 12, 2022)

Mourguitars said:


> I know you guys are 5150 fans but i was going to post a pic of that Peavey Wiggy
> 
> But...you guys might run me off the forum ....lol
> 
> Mike



It's already made an appearance in this thread a few pages back...and it also is in the "terrible looking heads" thread.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (May 13, 2022)

Guitar center has a used custom Royal Atlantic for sale. I'm not a huge fan of the tone of the amp but it's gorgeous.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 13, 2022)

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> Guitar center has a used custom Royal Atlantic for sale. I'm not a huge fan of the tone of the amp but it's gorgeous.



I don't usually like the look of Mesas that much, but this is rad as hell. I would like it even more if it were a red/green/black multi colored pattern, but I don't know that I've ever seen that kind of thing on tolex.


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 17, 2022)




----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2022)

Paul McAleer said:


> View attachment 107806



You have your threads confused, this head doesn't belong here...


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> You have your threads confused, this head doesn't belong here...


No


----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2022)

Paul McAleer said:


> No


... yes... check the ugly heads thread, I'm sure it made an appearence there...


----------



## TedEH (May 17, 2022)

It kinda looks like a car dash with too many aftermarket radios jammed into it.


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... yes... check the ugly heads thread, I'm sure it made an appearence there...


No


----------



## sevenfoxes (May 17, 2022)

There’s not a better looking amp than the factory blacked out rectos.


----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2022)

Paul McAleer said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> You have your threads confused, this head doesn't belong here...


Does too


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Yes


Nuh uh


----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2022)

Ok, I admit it can eventually sound nice, but it's ugly.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 17, 2022)

I'm digging the new logo.


----------



## BurningRome (May 17, 2022)

Made famous at the time by Trex (Marc Bolan).


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Ok, I admit it can eventually sound nice, but it's ugly.


No u


----------



## Gmork (May 17, 2022)

Come on you two, cut it out. Youre both right. Now say youre sorry. 

Anyway..... The randall T2... Easily one of my fav amps ive owned, just had that special chunk in the low mids, it was brutal af! A bit similar to a fireball100 in that it had a lot of gain but was SO articulate, you could crank it and sweep pick for days!


----------



## spudmunkey (May 17, 2022)

laxu said:


> I like how the Victory VC35 lunchbox looks. It's a great, practical form factor. The tolexed Deluxe version looks better but I don't see it worth the price for real spring tank and tremolo. I like the digital reverb on the lunchbox a lot. The copper color is pretty unique too and looks nice in person.
> 
> I think it's a really well designed amp overall. Like a variant of an AC30 with none of the bad parts.



I finally figured out why I love and hate this one so much. It reminds me of:


----------



## STRHelvete (May 17, 2022)

BurningRome said:


> Made famous at the time by Trex (Marc Bolan).
> 
> View attachment 107865


Chyle this shit need some milk


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 17, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Come on you two, cut it out. Youre both right. Now say youre sorry.
> 
> Anyway..... The randall T2... Easily one of my fav amps ive owned, just had that special chunk in the low mids, it was brutal af! A bit similar to a fireball100 in that it had a lot of gain but was SO articulate, you could crank it and sweep pick for days!


It's my goal in life to find a T2HH, V2 Archetype, or V2 Ninja. Loved the V2 and T2 I had.


----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Come on you two, cut it out. Youre both right. Now say youre sorry.
> 
> Anyway..... The randall T2... Easily one of my fav amps ive owned, just had that special chunk in the low mids, it was brutal af! A bit similar to a fireball100 in that it had a lot of gain but was SO articulate, you could crank it and sweep pick for days!



I think (hope?) you all know I'm just playing, right? @Deadpool_25 & @Paul McAleer ?

It's cool and good to like ugly things...  (shit I'm doing it again, sorry, not sorry...)


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 17, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's my goal in life to find a T2HH, V2 Archetype, or V2 Ninja. Loved the V2 and T2 I had.


Sumeriancore era was the only reason why I wanted a T2, I digged those tones a bunch


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 17, 2022)

Paul McAleer said:


> Sumeriancore era was the only reason why I wanted a T2, I digged those tones a bunch


Those sounds were underrated as hell too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 18, 2022)

V2 archetype was ehh..Didn't hold up well against my other amps tbh.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 18, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I think (hope?) you all know I'm just playing, right? @Deadpool_25 & @Paul McAleer ?
> 
> It's cool and good to like ugly things...  (shit I'm doing it again, sorry, not sorry...)


Yeah ofc. And what you say is obviously true…cuz I like u 

(Sorry, not sorry)


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 18, 2022)

Hey, I don’t think I’ve seen this before but I think I like it.


----------



## WarMachine (May 18, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> I finally figured out why I love and hate this one so much. It reminds me of:
> 
> View attachment 107873
> View attachment 107874


Sad thing is, i'd take this 3070 over the amp


----------



## spudmunkey (May 18, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Sad thing is, i'd take this 3070 over the amp



[Thread derail] FYI, there's a 3080 coming next [/thread derail]


----------



## odibrom (May 19, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah ofc. And what you say is obviously true…cuz I like u
> 
> (Sorry, not sorry)


lol, well played... love you too bro...


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2022)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Hey, I don’t think I’ve seen this before but I think I like it.
> View attachment 107933



I think I would like that more with less crap around the knobs and switches...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (May 19, 2022)

technomancer said:


> I think I would like that more with less crap around the knobs and switches...


I agree. I’d juat say to take those gray circles out of the mix and I’d be cool with it.


----------

